# New member



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 21, 2009)

HI there im Dunk and i got a motorhome this week,
I did have one years ago but had to sell it.
we did the caravan thing for years but never enjoyed pulling it.
Now we have a camper we hope to use it as much as possible

just a short intro

dunk


----------



## Polly (Nov 21, 2009)

Hia
Just a short message but means alot
Welcome
to the family


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, hello Dunk, and welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks im glad ot be onboard


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dunk - Welcome to the wild side - you sure know how to pick friends - so glad you dumped the caravan for something more civalised!!! 

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## ajs (Nov 22, 2009)

,

mornin dunk  

regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 22, 2009)

good morning


----------



## ajs (Nov 22, 2009)

.

 where you dunkin from dunk 

 regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 22, 2009)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> where you dunkin from dunk
> 
> ...



  Dunkin from     Donuts?  Seemples!


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi  there im from sunny Peterhead in Scotland '
p,s Dunkin dounuts is the best (normal ) coffee in the USA 
i love the stuff but cant get it here


dunk


----------



## ajs (Nov 22, 2009)

dunk said:


> Hi there im from sunny Peterhead in Scotland '
> p,s Dunkin dounuts is the best (normal ) coffee in the USA
> i love the stuff but cant get it here
> 
> ...


 

ahhha... the old whalin capitol of the north  http://www.nefa.net/archive/peopleandlife/sea/riseandfall.htm

cold up there isn't-tit 




regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah, Dunk fae the Blue toon , brrrr! Used to fish the breakwaters a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 22, 2009)

i live in the blootoon but im a brocher(Fraserburgh) born and bred
,  my young lad and i will be on the breakwater this summer.


dunk


----------



## maingate (Nov 22, 2009)

If you push Derek off the breakwater, you will make a lot of friends on this site. 

Only joking Derek (or am I?)


----------



## Slim (Nov 22, 2009)

*Dunkin coffee*



dunk said:


> Hi  there im from sunny Peterhead in Scotland '
> p,s Dunkin dounuts is the best (normal ) coffee in the USA
> i love the stuff but cant get it here
> 
> ...



have a look on ebay 680gr for £12.99 or 340gr for £7.15


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 22, 2009)

i never thought of ebay,i was in florida in may and forgot to get some to take home on our last day
thanks for the info


dunk


----------

